

Previous Square Website Screenshots - sfjustin

Do anybody have screenshots of the old Square web layout? Google cache has already updated. I want to keep it for future reference. I liked the old version vertical scrolling with whitespace much better than the new horizontal scrolling.
======
garethsprice
[http://web.archive.org/web/20101127164625/https://squareup.c...](http://web.archive.org/web/20101127164625/https://squareup.com/)
is a capture from 11/2010, but that has horizontal scrolling too. Was the
vertical one prior to that, or was it new for 2011? Guess horizontal works for
them...

~~~
sfjustin
Vertical was the newest, besides what they just released today.

